# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الخميس 1 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى :

✯ اجتماع بين المريخ والكاف بالقاهرة لرفع العقوبات عن لاعبي الاحمر السبت.
✯ الفريق طارق يغادر الي القاهرة اليوم للحاق بالاجتماع .
✯ بكري المدينة يعتزر عن السفر لأمريكا.
✯ الجهاز الفني بالاحمر يتمسك بآداء مباراة النيل في الكأس بدون الدوليين ويؤكد مشاركة سالمون.

◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم :

✯ المريخ يترقب رفع الإقاف عن الثلاثي في اجتماع السبت.
✯ الفريق طارق يغادر الي القاهرة حاملاً دفوعات الاحمر .
✯ كوفي يكشف المثير في حوار خطيـــــر.
✯ الزعيم يكسب منتخب الناشئين بثنائيه عنكبة والنعسان .
✯ المدينة : لهذه الاسباب لم اغادر لأمريكا .
✯ الاطار الفني يكثف التدريبات للقائد.

◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة:

✯ لجنة التسيير تنتظر موافقة الوزير علي زيادة رسوم العضوية .
✯ اتجاه لقيام انتخابات المريخ في شهر ديسمبر
✯ (كاف) يستجيب لمبادرة الوالي بقبول اسئناف الثلاثي .. والفريق طارق يقدم الدفوعات.
✯ الاحمر يكسب منتخب الناشئيين .
✯ مصعب عمر يؤكد انا لاعب مدربين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموت يغييب الزعيم والرمز المريخي فقيري عدلان بالقاهرة صباح اليوم

قال تعالى :

(وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ 155 الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 156 أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُوئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُون 157َ).
صدق الله العظيم

بمزيدا من الحزن والأسي ننعي المغفور له بإذن الله الرمز المريخي الأستاذ ( محمد فقيري عدلان) أمين مال المريخ الأسبق والذي وافته المنية صباح اليوم الخميس الموافق 1 سبتمبر 2016م أثر معاناته مع المرض والفقيد كان حسن السيرة والسريرة ودمث الإخلاق كما كان من المتفانين في عمله وحبه للاحمر ومواصلته للوسط الرياضي .

اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه رحمة واسعة وأدخله فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا .

ونسالك اللهم أن تلهم اهله ومعارفه الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء .

(وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون )



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بكري المدينة يعتذر عن السفر لأمريكا



قدم بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ اعتذاره عن السفر للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتلبية دعوة الاتحاد السوداني الأمريكي لكرة القدم للمشاركة في المهرجان الذي يقيمه الاتحاد مطلع سبتمبر الحالي، وفضّل بكري المدينة مواصلة تدريبات التأهيل بالخرطوم تأهباً للعودة للمشاركة مع فريقه بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بكري المدينة و بشه يعتذران عن السفر لامريكا  


 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
إعتذر اللاعبين بكري المدينة وبشه عن السفر الي امريكا و ذلك لاسباب تتعلق  بموافقة ناديي الهلال و المريخ و لذين نجح كبيرة في إقناع الثنائي بعدم  السفر الي ولاية اوهايو الامريكية لحضزر مهرجان رياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي عبد اللطيف ل: سأعوض الفترة الماضية مع المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




مجدي عبد اللطيف
عاش  مجدي عبد اللطيف، فترة قصيرة متميزة في المريخ بالدور الثاني من موسم  2014، والذي صادف فوز المريخ ببطولة سيكافا للأندية، ولكن منذ تلك الفترة  ظل مجدي لاعبًا بديلاً بالمريخ، يلعب مباريات رسمية خلال الموسم تعد على  أصابع اليد.

أجرى "" حوارًا مع اللاعب لكشف سر بقاءه بالفريق حتى الآن ورأيه في وضعه الحالي، ومدى استفادته وتضرره منه والتحدي الذي ينتظره.

خضت مباريات رسمية محدودة خلال 3 مواسم مع المريخ، فما مدى تأثير ذلك على تطور مستواك ؟

هذه  الفترة من عمري كلاعب خصمت مني، وفي ذات الوقت أضافت لي، فهي خصمت مني  لأنني لم أجد فرص المشاركة الكافية مع الفريق رغم تمسك جميع الأجهزة الفنية  التي تعاقبت على تدريب المريخ بي كلاعب، وأما الإضافة التي تحققت لي، رغم  عدم انتظام مشاركتي، فهي حصول على فرصة التدريب بشكل مكثف وقوي ومع نوعية  لاعبين كبار فنيا، بينما الإضافة الكبرى تمثلت في تدريبي على يد مدارس  كروية مختلفة محلية وأجنبية .

ألا تعد المشاركة المحدودة في المباريات تقليل من قدراتك الفنية؟

على  العكس، لدي قدرات فنية جعلت المريخ يحترمها ويتعاقد معي، أي تم التعاقد  معي عن قناعة، بل أنني كنت أدخل كبديل وأنجح في التأكيد للمدربين أنني لاعب  لدي من المؤهلات الفنية ما يجعلني أستحق أن أكون لاعبا أساسيا وموجودا  بقائمة المريخ.

ومن هوالمدرب الذي كان أكثر تقديرا لموهبتك الكروية ؟

في  أول فترة لي بالمريخ في موسم 2014 صادفت المدربين برهان تية ومحسن سيد وقد  كانا على علاقة فنية جيدة بي كلاعب وقد شاركت خلال فترتهما بشكل منتظم،  إلى جانب المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمل والذي كان كثيرا ما يتحدث معي ويقدم لي  النصائح وأخبرني عن قناعاته التامة بي ولكنه وجد أنني لم أكن مسجل أفريقيا،  ولو كنت مسجل أفريقيا لتميزت بين جميع لاعبي المريخ.

متى سينتهي عقدك مع الحالي مع المريخ وما هي وجهتك القادمة ؟

في  مايو من العام القادم 2017 ينتهي اجل العقد الحالي، وحقيقة لم أفكر في أي  شئ أو وجهة قادمة بل لدي الرغبة في الإستمرار بالمريخ، وسوف أبذل أقصى  مجهود خلال فترتي المتبقية لأقدم وأعوض ما لم أقدمه خلال الموسمين  السابقين.

ما هو التحدي الحقيقي الذي ترى أنه لا يزال يواجهك في المريخ؟

التحدي  الحقيقي أمامي هو أنني على قناعة بقدراتي الفنية التي تتطلب إثبات الذات  في ظل مشاركات محدودة وموسم مختلف، اللعب فيه مضغوط جدا وهو الموسم 2017،  حيث لا تكون فرص المشاركة كبيرة.

ما رأيك في أداء ونتائج المريخ كلاعب يعيش الواقع خلال الدور الثاني من الموسم ؟

الحقيقة  الواضحة لكل متابع أن المريخ في هذا الموسم مرَّ بظروف إدارية وفنية  متقلبة ومختلفة، تعقدت أكثر وأثرت على الفريق بسبب تفاقم حالات الإصابات  وعقوبات الإيقافات القارية، ورغم لك كان يمكن للنتائج أن تكون أفضل،  وبصراحة هذا الوضع هو ليس وضع المريخ الطبيعي.

أين تقف طموحات المريخ من بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان لهذا الموسم ؟

بالإشارة  للظروف التي عاشها الفريق هذا الموسم، فإننا يجب ألا نفقد الأمل في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز، فما يزال هناك بصيص أمل ويجب أن نتمسك به، بينما فرصتنا  كاملة في التنافس على كأس السودان والحصول عليه.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرفاع الشرقي يتعاقد مع السوداني أحمد الباشا
البحرين - كووورة


توقيع اللاعب 

تعاقد الرفاع الشرقي البحريني مع السوداني أحمد الباشا، ليلعب مع الفريق في الموسم القادم 2016/2017.

وتم تسجيل اللاعب في كشوفات الفريق الرسمية بعدما وقع على العقد في العاصمة البحرينية المنامة.

وتنتظر الرفاع الشرقي 3 بطولات الموسم القادم، تتمثل بالدوري البحريني وكأس الاتحاد وكأس ملك البحرين.

ولم  يعلن الشرقي عن قيمة الصفقة المالية مع الباشا أو المدة التي سيلعب فيها  مع الفريق، لكن المعلومات رجحت أن يكون العقد لموسم واحد فقط.

وانضم  السوداني الباشا مع اللاعبين المحترفين الثلاثة الآخرين في الرفاع الشرقي،  حيث كان الشرقي تعاقد سابقاً مع عبدالله كوليباي من ساحل العاج والبرازيلي  جواو الذي لعب مع الحالة الموسم السابق، وأيضاً اليمني مدير عبد الرب الذي  جدد مع الشرقي للموسم الثاني على التوالي.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور حبيبنا كسلااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الناشئين السوداني يخسر أمام المريخ وديا



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

خسر منتخب الناشئين السوداني لكرة القدم تجربته الودية أمام فريق المريخ بنتيجة 0-2، وذلك في المباراة التي شهدها إستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم صباح اليوم الأربعاء، في إطار استعدادات المنتخب للمباراتين المقبلتين بالدور الأخير من تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2017.

أحرز هدفي المريخ كل من محمد عبد المنعم "عنكبة" في الدقيقة 20 بعد طرحه للمدافع أرضا داخل الصندوق مرسلا الكرة بقدمة اليسرى بطريقة باغتت حارس منتخب الناشئين وعانقت الشباك.

وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف لاعب الوسط خالد النعسان الهدف الثاني بمجهود فردي رائع حين تسلم كرة من وسط الملعب من صانع الألعاب مجدي عبد اللطيف ليتسلم النعسان الكرة ويخترق دفاع الناشئين بجدارة ويسكن الكرة في الشباك بشكل رائع.

وشارك مع المريخ في هذه المباراة مجموعة من اللاعبين البدلاء والذين لم يكملوا خوض المباريات بشكل كامل مؤخرا مثل صابر عطرون ومجدي عبد اللطيف وكوفي وخالد النعسان، وبعض الأساسيين مثل إبراهومة وعمر بخيت.

وقال المدير الفني للمريخ بُرهان تِيَّة في تصريحات لـ"": "المباراة ضد منتخب الناشئين الهدف منها الوقوف على جاهزية بعض اللاعبين في المباراتين المقبلتين بكأس السودان، وضد الهلال الاُبَيِّض في الدوري الممتاز".

أما المدير الفني لمنتخب الناشئين محسن سيد قال: "قمنا باختبار مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين الجدد لسد النقص في صفوف المنتخب، نحن بحاجة إلى مجموعة من اللاعبين البدلاء لمقابلة متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة والتي تشمل مباراتي الكاميرون".

ومن ناحية أخرى يخوض منتخب الناشئين تجربة إعدادية ثانية غدا الخميس بلاعبيه الأساسيين، أمام فرق الزومة من المستوى الأول بدوري العاصمة الخرطوم، ستقام المباراة عصرا بملعب حي الصحافة بالخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سالمون يواصل تدريبات التأهيل ويشارك أمام النيل 
 
 
واصل النيجيري جابسون سالمون نجم وسط المريخ تدريبات التأهيل تحت إشراف  الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر المعد البدني للفريق الذي يرغب في الاطمئنان أكثر  على جاهزية اللاعب قبل السماح له بالانخراط في التدريبات الجماعية في  المرحلة المقبلة،واكتفى عبده جابر بتمارين الجري حول الملعب ولم يشارك في  المباراة الودية التي خاضها الفريق أمام منتخب الناشئين صباح ويسعى الجهاز  الفني لتكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين خاصة سالمون وعبده جابر والاطمئنان  على جاهزيتهما للمشاركة مع الفريق أمام النيل يوم بعد غدٍ السبت في ربع  نهائي كأس السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجهاز الفني يصر على إقامة مباراة المريخ والنيل في موعدها 
 
 

رفض الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ مقترح تأجيل مباراة المريخ والنيل شندي  المقررة السبت 3 سبتمبر في ربع نهائي بطولة كأس السودان بسبب فقدان المريخ  للعديد من العناصر لمشاركتها مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام منتخب الجابون  الجمعة 2 سبتمبر في الجولة الأخيرة من تصفيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا وأكد  الجهاز الفني علي إمكانية خوض المباراة رغم ظروف الغيابات الكبيرة والعديد  التي تضرب صفوف الفريق. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اجتماع بين المريخ والكاف لرفع العقوبات عن لاعبي المريخ 
 
 

بعد اتصالات مكثفة أجراها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مع الاتحاد الافريقي  لكرة القدم (كاف) علي عقد اجتماع يوم السبت لمناقشة طلب استرحام مقدم من  نادي المريخ لإنهاء عقوبة اللاعبين الموقوفين وتم اخطار المجلس بإرسال  مندوب لحضور الاجتماع وسوف يقوم الفريق د. طارق عثمان الطاهر، مساعد الرئيس  للشئون القانونية بالنادي بالسفر إلى القاهرة لحضور الاجتماع سعياً لرفع  العقوبات عن لاعبي فريق المريخ، يذكر أن الاتحاد الأفريقي كان أصدر عقوبات  قاسية بحق عدد من لاعبي المريخ  وإيقافهم محلياً وأفريقياً على خلفية  الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الفريق أمام الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في إياب  دور الترضية من البطولة الكونفدرالية حيث تم إيقاف علاء الدين يوسف لمدة  ستة أشهر وأمير كمال وعلي جعفر ثلاثة أشهر لكل لاعب والغاني كوفي  لمباراتين. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  برهان تيه يرفض العمل مع الجهاز الاجنبي الجديد   

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكد مدرب المريخ برهان تيه انه لن يعمل مع المدرب  الجديد مبينا انه لن يعمل مع مدرب يهمشه و سيستقيل من العمل الفني بالمريخ  ان شعر انه لا يقدم اي مشورة في الجانب الفني و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ فاوض  عددا من المدربين للتعاقد معهم خلال الفترة المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتعادل مع التحرير في دوري الشباب



تعادل  شباب المريخ مع شباب التحرير سلبا في المباراة التي لعبت عصر اليوم بملعب  امتداد ناصر ، ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة للمرحلة الأخيرة من دوري الشباب،  بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى 4 نقاط من فوز وتعادل، وكان مباراة المريخ  في الجولة الثانية أمام شباب التحرير قد تم تأجيلها بسبب وفاة لاعب الشباب  محمد آدم  وقد حضر المباراة مساعد رئيس مجلس الاداراة للمراحل السنية نادر  إبراهيم مالك ، والمشرف العام على المراحل السنية الكابتن فيصل العجب وقد  طبع على قمصان اللاعبين صورة لاعب الفريق الراحل محمد آدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي 
 الزعيم دائماً وأبداً بمن حضر

*مباراة المريخ فى مواجهة النيل شندى عشية السبت فى كأس السودان أضحت الشغل الشاغل والترقب والتوجس من جانب الصفوة خشية مفارقة الأحمر لبطولته المحببة فى ظل الإصابات والغيابات التى تضرب بأطنابها فى العرضه جنوب .
*كشف الزعيم تضاءل بصورة مريعه فى ظل الإيقاع السريع للمبارايات فى الممتاز وكأس السودان .
*وحتى فترة الراحه لا تتعدى الثلاثة أيام .
*حاليا لاعبو المريخ فى أكبر تحدٍّ فى مواجهة النيل شندى قاهر الهلال العاصمى فى الدورة الأولى من الدورى الممتاز بإستاد شندى .
*وبالطبع يسعى بكلياته لتكرار إنجازاته لينال شرف الفوز على القمة وهو الفريق الصاعد حديثاً لدورى الأضواء .
*ولكن …ما كل الطير بتاكل لحمو على طريقة أمثال إخواننا فى جنوب الوادي.
*إلا أنه لا بد من اليقظة والحذر والاستعداد …وعدم الاستهانة بالخصم .
*خاصة مع فقدان الكثير من الأعمدة الأساسيه فى تشكيلة الزعيم .
*إضافة إلى الموقوفين بعوامل الإصابه ..والمتوقفين من قبل الاتحاد الإفريقى .
صدىً ثانٍِ
*الآن برز الدور الكبير لقطاع المراحل السنية فى دعم الفريق الأول.
*فى عام 90 والدورى العام على أشده ..وصلت دعوة لنادى المريخ للعب فى ألمانيا كحافز له بالفوز ببطولة الأندية الإفريقية (كاس مانديلا 1989).
*وكانت هنالك مباراة فى الدورى بين المريخ والموردة .
*ورفض الاتحاد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد حينذاك منح المريخ إذن السفر (الأحمر مستهدف منذ التسعينيات وحتى الآن بسبب إحرازه لكأس مانديلا وفشل الأزرق وحمل الصفر على صدورهم لما يقارب القرن ).
*ولم يجد مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ مفرًا سوى الاستعانة بلاعبى الأشبال.
*غادرت بعثة المريخ إلى ألمانيا ..وبقى مع الفريق اللاعبون الذين كسبهم فى التسجيلات .
*على ما أذكر ..حمد الجريف ..عائد الشيخ ..عبدالرحيم لمعى ..جمال حسن ..وعصام الدحيش .
*ودعم الفريق بـ 6 من لاعبى الأشبال فى مقدمتهم وليد حارس المرمى وطارق أبو القاسم وخالد أحمد المصطفى وحمورى وأبراهومة الذى ارتقى سلم النجوميه بإحرازه هدف التعادل .
*وهى المباراة التى جعلت الأنظار تتجه إلى لاعبى الأشبال بديلاً عن اللاعبين الجاهزين من الفرق الأخرى .
*نقول لكل المرجفين والخائفين من مباراة السبت بأن المريخ سيحقق التفوق وحصد بطاقة الترقى للمرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة إذا تم تقديم الدعم اللازم والمساندة داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
*والأهم منحهم الثقة الكاملة ..وحينذاك ستلوح على الأفق بشريات مريخ جديد يحمل ملامح الأسلاف بإذن الله .
آخر الأصداء
*هل صحيح ما تناقله الشارع الرياضى بأن مسئول المعدات بفريق الشباب بنادى المريخ موسى أضحى يشغل وظيفة طبيب فريق الشباب فى مباراته بالأمس أمام التحرير؟
*يبدو أن الفوضى قد ضربت بأطنابها فى قطاع المراحل السنية.
*وهنالك الكثير المثير الذى نرفض الإفصاح عنه بانتظار الوقت المناسب .
*ويكفى أن رئيس القطاع نادر مالك لم يتكرم بالسفر إلى الدمازين لتقديم واجب العزاء فى أحد أبنائه وهو الراحل المقيم محمد آدم .
*وهو العيب بعينه ..ونقطة سوداء فى جبين القطاع فى عهد نادر مالك .
*وصح النوم يا قطاع السنية ..وموسى طبيب الفريق .
*المنتخب الوطنى ليس لديه وجيع .
*من قبل رفض أحد اللاعبين من الفرقة الزرقاء اللعب بحجة وفاة أحد أقربائة وبعد أيام شارك فى إحدى المباريات .
*حالياً يغيب كاريكا ويسير على طريقة بقية اللاعبين ولا توجد أي محاسبة .
*مباراة ترفيهية على حساب الوطن .
*اليوم وغداً نقرأ من يدافع عن كاريكا .
*ختاماً يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 لقد اتعبتهم ياصمدو
وحملتهم تجاهك فلم معاد لكثير من الحملات
=============== =====
من دون مقدمات وبلا سابق انزار
كل الاعمدة تتكلم عن صمدوا بعد مؤتمر امين المال!!!
من المستفيد من هذه الحرب الغير معلنة!!!
هل الاعمدة تكلمت عن انتقاد عمل او تصرفات
هل طالعتم اي عمود ينتقد الرجل في عمله !!!
كل الاعمدة والاحاديث عن تصرفات
هل هذه التصرفات كانت خارج نطاق عمل الرجل ام من صميمها!!!
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان
لقد اتعبتهم يارجل
اتعبتهم بعملك فاصبحوا يترصدون اخطاءك ……
لقد اثبت تلك الاعمده بان  عبدالصمد مستهدف
صمدو الان هو من يسير القطاع الرياضي ومنصرفاته وغير ذلك
انه  داعم بشهادة امين المال  رمرم في المؤتمر الصحفي
وشهادة الوالي نفسه علي عمل الرجل ….
السؤال للذين يتعاطفون مع محمد موسي  هل النادي من غير مدير كره حقق انتصارت ولا مامحسوبه للقطاع الرياضي الذي ذهبوا عنه اصحاب المصالح !!!
اين كانت اقلامكم ونحن نصيح ايام مجلس ونسي بتعين مدير كرة!!!
الم ينفض مجلس ونسي بعد ان جلس سته اشهر من غير مدير كرة ؟؟؟
اين كنتم وقتها واين كانت اقلامكم
التي تناولت الموضوع باستحياء!!!!
العاقل من يعرف لماذا انطلقت الاقلام فجاءه علي عبدالصمد محمد عثمان !!!!
لماذا في البحث عن هدف كانت الاشادات بعبد الصمد والحلقة موجودة وممكن للجميع البحث عنها في اليوتيوب !!!
في اسبوع واحد اصبح عبدالصمد غير مرغوب فيه
التاريخ لاينسى
والحديث عن السكوت من اجل مصلحه الكيان حديث لايشمل العقول البتعرف  الصالح من الكلام
اين ذهبت مصالح الكيان صباح الامس بعد ان انطلقت الموسيقي من جميع الاعمده في صباح يوم واحد
(من قائد الاوركسترا)
مشكله المريخ ليست في عبد الصمد
انما في الاعلام
تغير كل شي في المريخ وظل الاعلام في مكانه ولم نحصد شي
غير الحسرة والندم
تغيرت ادارات
ولاعبين
ومدربين
وحتى المشجعين منهم من هجر التشجيع ومنهم من توفاه الله ومنهم من نضج واصبح يشجع قريبا المريخ
كل المنظومة تغيرت ماعدا الاعلام
هل كل الفترات السابقة انتم  الرقم الصحيح والبقية خطاء
مش نفس الاقلام دي من كتبت في غارزيتو ماكتبت
غارزيتو باع
غارزيتو محارب النجوم
غارزيتو وكنبة المظاليم
غارزيتو سمسار
منهم من اعتزر بعد رحيل الخواجه ومنهم من يكابر حتى الان،،،،
مشكله المريخ الان معروفه للجميع في اعلامه احيانا يطبل للفريق  وينفخ بالونته ويصور الفريق غير الواقع الموجود..وعندما يخفق الفريق..الاعلام ينصرف للادارييين وغيروا…مشكلتنا اعلامنا غير يبيع لينا في الترماي ومنتظرين نقول (آميييين)
اعلام غير شفيف ولايوضح اماكن العلل ..ويعشق التداوي بالبندول
ولايستخدم المشرط وده اس البلاوي
جمال الوالي شئنا ام ابينا صرح في اكتر من مكان ان عبد الصمد ذراعه الايمن ولايفرط فيه ابدا
لشئ في نفس يعقوب.
ولمح بها كثيرا والقريبين من بواطن الامور يعرفون ذلك
لماذا يتمسك الوالي بعبد الصمد
الا يعلم انه رجل خلافي ودكتاتوري كما تزعمون !!!!!
قبل ان تخاطبوا الجماهير اطبوا الوالي ان كنتم تستطيعون
الوالي يثني علي عمل الرجل صباح مساء (قولوللوالي صمدو بتاع مشاكل)
حدثونا عن عمله وعن تقصيره ولاتحدثونا عن تصرفاته التي لم تتجاوز صلاحيته التي اعطاه ايها المجلس (صلاحية القطاع الرياضي والاذونات والشيكات)
اما خلافاته فلا تهمنا في شي والتطرق لها في عمود يخص احد اعضاء الادارة لزميل وعضو معه الا يعتبر تصرف شخصي منه الا يجب  الا ننشر غسيلنا في الهواء في هذه الناحية
الناطق الرسمي للمجلس حدثنا عن غلط عبدالصمد في حقوق البعض وهم من يعملون مع عبدالصمد في قطاع واحد الا يعلم ان ماخطاه بقلمه يعتبر خطأ في حق احد اعضاء المجلس
يعني تامره بالتعامل الحكيم مع افراد القطاع الرياضي وتستبيح التهجم عليه في عمودك !!!!
قبل ان تتناول صمدو  اما من الافضل مواجهته او عكس مايدور لمجلس الادارة او مخاطبة جمال او تقديم الاستقاله
ماكتبت ومادونت تعتبر من تصيد الاخطاء لانها تتحدث عن سلوكيات وليس العمل ،،،،
لماذ نسمع عن التصرفات ولانسمع عن الاعمال التي سطرها عبد الصمد في بعثاته التي قادها!!!!!
حدثتونا عن كنانه لكن لماذ لم نسمع عن ماحدث في عطبرة داخل فندق الدرة  وواجباته التي يقوم بها ومن شاهد دموعه بعد تعادل الامل ومخاطبته للجماهير!!!!
اين تلك الاقلام حين استباح كثير من الناس اموال الوالي ايام فترته الاولى ،،،،،
وقلنا سابقا التاريخ لاينسى
اين انتم
من الناس  الرسلهم الوالي لاتمام صفقة نزار حامد وصالح الامين حتي هذه اللحظة ما معروفة قروشها راحت وين!!!!
نعم الامل اعاد القروش لكن هل القروش رجعت خزينه النادي!!!!!
تتحدثون عن المال بكل استخفاف والقروبات تستقطع من قوت اولادها لدعم معشوقها…..
(يعني شنو اربطة راحت وثمنها زهيد )
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مثل ماترصدتم لخلافات عبدالصمد لماذا لاتحدثونا عن محاسنه في المحافظه علي مال المريخ
لماذا لانسمع لكم صوتا ونحن نرى ان منصرف المريخ في ايدي امينه وبالطريقه الصحيحه !!!
امين المال قال المنصرف تسعة  مليار
ونحن شاهدنا كيف لجنه ونسي ديونها فقط العشرين مليار!!!!
سمعونا اخطاء صمدو العملية
لاتسمعونا خلافاته مع افراد القطاع الرياضي لانها من صلاحيته طالما هو علي قمة الهرم في هذا القطاع…
التقشف الموزون والصرف بحكمة انها من مميزات عبدالصمد
نرد علي من   قال عبد الصمد كل مادفعه 500 مليون واصحاب الفيتو الرياضي
يتهكمون علي الخمسميه مليون كانها خمسين جنيه !!!
مرت نفرات ونفرات ولم نسمع لصحيفتكم اي تحرك في ارض الراقع ماديا او اعلاميا!!!!
ارجع الى مؤتمر امين المال الذي قال دعم ب500 مليون ومسيرالقطاع الرياضي
يعني اجره فنادق  وباصات وقطارات واعاشه وهلمجرا ونسريات تدريبات ومباريات والخ
لماذا لانسمع لصاحب عمود الفيتو صوتا في قضايا المريخ ونحن نشاهد مايقارب العشرين عضو اسماء فقط في كشف المجلس!!!
اين انتم من قضايا المريخ مع الاتحاد ولجانه
الانضابطية والتحكيمية والبرمجة!!!!
اصراتكم  وغنائكم في وقت واحد وعن شخص واحد يثبت لنا انا الرجل علي حق وفي الطريق الصحيح
وكل ناجح محارب
وسنعود غدا للتحدث عن من يكتبون عن رحله قطر والخ
اخر ماتوصلت له ان كل من تحدث وكتب كتب عن تصرفات وخلافات
ولم يتحدث واحد عن عمل
حدثونا عن اعمالكم وانجازتكم في كوكب المريخ وبعديها حدثونا عن تصرفات صمدو
صمدو يتصرف في قطاع هو يتراسه
وانتم تخاطبون الجمهور وتروجون  لاشياء لاتهمنا
خاطبونا بمايهم المريخ والكيان نصفق لكم ونرفع لكم القبعات غير ذلك سنتصفح ماتكتبون ككتاب المطالعه زمان
الكيان لايستفيد من كلامكم واعمدتكم بل يستفيد منها الخصوم لزرع اكثر من خلاف
تاني بدل نصبح علي موسيقه موحده وفي وقت واحد ورونا درب البروفات حتي نشاركم الفرحة
وقبل كل ذلك
ورونا (قائد الاوركسترا)
رفعت الجلسه……
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع وندعم ونتفرج
سنضيف لها بند نحن نعرف نقراء مابين السطور جيدا
المريخ يحتاج الي عملنا ولايحتاج الي كلامنا وعكس خلافتنا للخارج
صدق من قال
ان المريخ لايهزم  الا من ابناءه
امامنا منعرجات ومباريات مهمه وموجه اعلامناكلها مسلطه علي عبدالصمد!!!!
اين انتم من قضايانا الحقيقه
سفر بكري
سلمونومساركته في تقسيمه اركويت حتى لو جالس متفرج
اين انتم من عقوبات الكاف
اين انتم من تاخر مستحقات المريخ في الاتحاد!!!!!
قرانا سطوركم وتاكد لما ان الحملة علي عبد الصمد مثل تلك الحملات التي نظمت سابقا علي كثير من الاداريين واللاعبين والمدربين
نفس وجه الشبه
لقد شبعنا من تلك الحملات شوفوا ليكم نغمه غيرها……….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخير
يعتبر التّعامل مع النّاس حقيقةً فنٌ ومهارةٌ توجد لدى البعض بينما يفتقدها البعض الآخر من النّاس ، وهذه الفنّ يحتاج النّاس إلى تعلّمه بسبب تغيّر طباعهم واختلافها ، فهناك من النّاس من يكون مزاجه عصبيٌّ ومنهم من يكون مزاجه هادئاً ، ومنهم من يكون عاطفيّاً ، ومنهم من يكون عقلانيّاً ، فالاختلاف بين النّاس في طبائعهم و خصائصهم هو من سنّة الله في الكون ، قال تعالى ( وَلَا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ ) ، كما بيّن النّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم حقيقة الاختلاف بين البشرحيث قال إنّ الأرواح هي جنودٌ مجنّدةٌ ما تعارف منها ائتلف و ما تناكر منها اختلف ، فعلم من هذا الحديث أنّ الاختلاف بين النّاس هو أمرٌ طبيعي تبعاً لاختلاف طبائعهم وميولهم ، لذلك ترى النّاس يصنعون الصّداقة و الخلّة فيما بينهم بالاعتماد على ما يجمعهم من قواسم مشتركةٍ وطبائع متشابهةٍ ، ولكن قد يواجه الإنسان أحياناً كثيرةٍ مواقف يضطر فيها للتّعامل مع أناسٍ يختلفون معه في الطّبائع ، والتّعامل مع هؤلاء النّاس يحتاج من الإنسان أن يتسلّح بمهاراتٍ سلوكيّةٍ تمكّنه من التّعامل مع أصنافٍ شتى من النّاس ، ولكي يتجنّب أسباب الخلاف والمشاكل معهم ، فكثيرٌ من النّاس تكون نيّته صافيةٌ ولكن للأسف لا يحسن التّصرف وبالتّالي يساء فهم تصرفاته ، فحسن التّصرف فنٌ وكياسةٌ تضفي على حياة الإنسان مزيداً من السّعادة بسبب تحقيق التّوافق بينه وبين البشر ، وإنّ هناك عدداً من القواعد التي تساعد على بناء علاقاتٍ بناءةٍ مع النّاس ، نذكر منها الوضوح والصّراحة ، فالإنسان حين يكون واضحاً في حياته ، معبّراً عن شخصيّته الحقيقيّة في تعامله مع النّاس فإنّه يكون أقدر على اكتساب صداقاتهم ، لأنّ الزّيف والاصطناع والتّجمل الكاذب يجعلان ممّن يتحلّى بهما مكروهاً عند النّاس منبوذا . الصّدق والأمانة ، وإنّ من أهم الصّفات التي تجعل الإنسان قادراً على كسب المزيد من الصّداقات ، وأن يكون قادراً على التّعامل مع النّاس على اختلافهم ، هي أن يكون صادقاً أميناً وقد عرف النّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بذلك قبل البعثة حتى سمّي بالصّادق الأمين . حسن الاستماع والإصغاء ، فالإنسان الناجح هو الذي يستمع إلى النّاس حين تتحدّث ويصغي لها ، كما يعطي للنّاس الفرصة في التّعبير عن آرائهم مع الصّبر على نقدهم ، وفي الحديث بيان أفضليّة المؤمن الذي يخالط النّاس ويصبر على أذاهم على من يعتزل النّاس . اقرأ: طريقة فن التعامل مع الناس كيف أتعامل مع الناس بذكاء……
(منقول)
لكن ينطبق علي واقعنا
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن  اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط  بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
 حسنا فعل الجهاز الفني للمريخ

* في إطار استعداداته لمباراتي النيل شندي بعد غدٍ السبت في كأس السودان، وهلال كادوقلي في الدوري الممتاز يوم 6 القادم، خاض الزعيم صباح أمس، تجربة ودية قوية أمام منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين، كسبها بهدفين نظيفين، نالهما عنكبة والنعسان، ولأن صغار صقور الجديان يتأهبون هم الآخرون لمنازلة ناشئيي الكاميرون يوم تسعة المقبل بملعب شيكان في الأبيض في ذهاب المرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية للناشئين. فقد جاءت التجربة جادة ومثيرة وبنكهة المباريات التنافسية، مما أفاد الطرفين..
* ليت جهاز الفني يجرى المزيد من التجارب الودية المماثلة، ويعمل من خلالها على معالجة الخلل الذي تحدثنا عنه في المنظومة الدفاعية..
* ونحسب أنه كان محقاً حين رفض تأجيل مباراة النيل رغم النقص الكبير في صفوفنا.. إذ أنها ستفيدنا جداً قبل ملاقاة هلال الجبال في الدوري
* الصدفة وحدها جمعتني أمس الأول بعضو في مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وسألته عن السبب الذي دفعهم إلى الموافقة على ايقاف صدور صحيفة المريخ، فقال لي وهل نحن الذين اوقفناها أم أنه عبد الصمد??!!
* ذُهلت من هذه الاجابة، ولم أعلق عليها في حينها لأنني لم أكن أتوقع على الإطلاق أن يُسيّر رجلٌ واحدٌ، مجلس إدارة يضم 28 رجلا، الرجل ينطح الرجل!!
* والغريب في اليوم التالي لهذا اللقاء، قرأت مقالا للزميل الحبيب مزمل، وهو يتحدث فيه بكل صراحة عن صراعات هذا الرجل المتواصلة مع بعض أبناء المريخ، وضرب مثلاً بالمهندس المحترم محمد موسى، والرجل الخلوق عبد الرحيم الشفيع، وفتى المعدات المهذب الطيب المؤدّب جداً سليمان..
* والأغرب، في التقرير المالي الذي قدّمه أمين الخزينة عوض رمرم في مؤتمر صحفي قبل يومين، وضح أن الريس الأسطورة جمال الوالي دفع في فترة الثلاثة أشهر الأخيرة ما يقارب ال 8 ملايين جنيه، ورمرم نفسه دفع حوالي مليون وثلاثمائة ألف جنيه، بينما الأخ عبد الصمد الذي لا يقل عنهما بسطة في المال — ما شاء الله تبارك الله — لم يدفع سوى 500 ألف جنيه!!
* طيب….. إذا كان جمال الوالي الذي دفع 8 ملايين، ورمرم الذي دفع مليوناً وثلاثمائة ألف، لا يفرضون آراءهم على المريخ، فما بال عبد الصمد يفعل ذلك??!!
* عموما إذا صدق ذلك العضو، وصحّ أن عبد الصمد هو الذي وقف ولا يزال يقف وراء إيقاف صحيفة المريخ، فسينشأ في نفوسنا احساس منطقي بأنه لا يعرف مصلحة المريخ، وليس جديراً بأن يتولي المنصب الرفيع الذي يتولاه الآن (الرئيس بالإنابة)!!
3
* قرأت في أحد القروبات اﻟﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﺗﻴﺔ لمدرب صربي (ميلوفان راييفاتش) قيل إنه مرشح لقيادة الجهاز الفني للمريخ.. وهي سيرة جيدة تؤكد أنه مدرب كفء لا يقل عن اتوفيستر وغارزيتو ..
* وقرأت سيرة ذاتية أخرى لمدرب فرنسي
(هيرفي رونار)، وهي الأخرى سيرة طيبة لا تقل عن سيرة الصربي..
* وإذا كان مجلس المريخ قد اقتنع مشكوراً بأهمية التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي بحجم المريخ، فإن الأهم هو أن يتم التعاقد معه الآن، وليس بعد نهاية الموسم، وذلك حتى يقف على مستوى الفريق وايجابياته وسلبياته مبكراً، ويحدد بنفسه الشطب والتسجيل، ولا يتفاجأ بضم لاعبين لن يجدوا مكاناً في تشكيلاته، أو شطب نجوم هم عز الطلب بالنسبة له.
* ألا هل بلغت … اللهم فاشهد..
4
* نجوم أفريقيا واحد من الفرق الكبيرة العريقة التي ساهمت في تأسيس رابطة الصحافة في أوائل السبعينات. وقدّم للكرة السودانية العديد من اللاعبين الموهوبين الكبار، على رأسهم إبراهيم وعباس عوض وبكري السحار لفريق النيل عندما كان النيل نيل الحياة، وبهاء الدين عبدالله للهلال الأمدرماني، والحارس هيثم العشرة للمريخ العاصمي، وآخرين لعدد من الأندية بالدرجات المختلفة..
* فوجئ نجوم أفريقيا قبل أيام بتغول أحد المستثمرين على ملعبه الكائن في المربع الخالي 26، هذا المربع الذي تم تخصيصه أصلاً لتكون مساحته الكبيرة جداً، متنفساً لناشئة وشباب المربعات المحيطة به من كل جانب.
* والذي يدعو للدهشة والريبة معاً، هو أن هذا المستثمر الذي تغوّل على أرض الملعب، يحمل شهادة بحث مستخرجة قبل عامين فقط، بينما الأرض أرض فريق نجوم أفريقيا، ويمارس فيه نشاطه منذ عام 70، إن لم يكن عام 69م، وحتى العام الحالي، ليصبح رمزاً من رموز المنطقة.. ومعلماً من معالمها البارزة.
* لذا كان من الطبيعي أن تقف أسرة الفريق وكل شباب المنطقة، ضد هذا المستثمر، وتصل الأحداث معه إلى درجة أن يتم القبض على بعضهم، ويودعوا حراسة قسم شرطة الصحافة قبل أن تتدخل بعض الجهات المسؤولة، وتطلق سراحهم.. وهو الأمر الذي نخشى أن يقود إلى احداث جديدة لا تُحمد عقباها إذا أصر هذا المستثمر على انتزاع أرض الملعب من أصحابه الحقيقيين..
* ختاماً…… يبقى الأمل قوياً في السيدين والي ومعتمد الخرطوم، ليتدخلا في هذه القضية ، ويعملا على حلها بالكيفية التي تضمن لفريق نجوم أفريقيا عودة ملعبه المسلوب، خاصة وأن هنالك قراراً كان قد صدر من السيد رئيس الجمهورية يمنع التغوّل على ملاعب أندية الناشئين..
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 قصــــور وفـــــتور

×نادي المريخ هذا الاسم ليس بالاسم الهين أو السهل، المريخ ليس ناديا عاديا ولكنه كيان عظيم التف حوله الملايين من صفوة الناس وأعقلهم وأنبلهم كما نظن ونعتقد.
×إذن نادي بهذا الشموخ والسمو والجبروت من الطبيعي والبديهي أن يغلب مدراءه وإدارييه ويقلقل مضاجعهم، وينال تعاطف وشفقة محبيه وعشاقه المنتشرين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بكل تأكيد.
×فاليوم يمر الزعيم باهتزاز شديد وعدم توازن مخيف رغم أن الرجل السوبر جمال الوالي على رأس الهرم الإداري ، ولكن لظروفه الخاصة يد في إبعاده عن المفاصل الدقيقة ،رغم تأكيدات أمين المال أنه مواكب ويتابع من على البعد ويحلحل العقد ويدفع كعادته رغم أوجاعه الخاصة التي نسأل الله أن يعجل له بالعافية في أهله إنه قريب مجيب الدعوات.
×بخلاف والي الجمال فلجنة التسيير تضم سبع وعشرين رجلا كاملا عارفا قادرا كافيا، ليس من بينهم إمرأة أو صغير أو وضيع أبدا أبدا.
×ولكن ما يعيب هذه اللجنة أنها مترهلة و وممتدة مما جعلها تتواكل وتتباطأ في عملها .
×أنا شخصيا لا أعرف كل أعضاء هذه اللجنة ومدى مقدرتهم الفكرية والمالية، ولكن من أعرفهم جديرين بإنقاذ المريخ لو نشطوا وسعوا.
×هناك من أثبتوا وأصابوا نجاحا في إدارة أعمالهم حتى أصبحوا نجوما في المجتمع مثل ، الوالي ورمرم وعبد الصمد ومزمل أبو القاسم ونادر مالك.
×وهناك أهل الرتب العظيمة مثل الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى.
×الرأي عندي هو أن هولاء السبعة رجال كانوا كفاية جدا لتسيير النادي خلال الستة أشهر المحددة بدلا عن كل هذه الشلة الخاملة.
×صحيح أننا ظللنا نحمل الجهاز الفني بالمريخ كل تبعات تدهور مستوى الفريق، ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن لهذه اللجنة جزءا كبيرا من هذا الإخفاق المريع.
×فمن أكبر قصور هذه اللجنة في الجانب الفني هو بعدها عن اللاعبين وتركها لهذا الأمر لرئيس القطاع الرياضي الأخ عبد الصمد المعروف بحدته وفظاظة أسلوبه، رغم أننا ندرك أهميته في نواح أخرى أيضا مهمة.
×اللاعبون في الأندية الكبيرة يحتاجون لأن يطمئنوا ، ولا يمكن أن يحدث هذا إذا كان رابط التواصل مقطوع بينهم ومجلس الإدارة.
×وما يحدث الآن من كبار اللاعبين يؤكد ما ذهبنا إليه، فهل يعتقد عاقل أن راجي وهو غائب كل هذه الفترة بسبب العلاج في القاهرة؟ والجميع اطلع على كلماته وعرف مدى تضجر الكابتن من الإدارة وإهمالها له ويكفي فقط قوله أني تعالجت من جيبي الخاص.
×ونحن نعلم أن اللاعب منزعج من عدم الاهتمام به، وعدم إعطاءه مبالغ إعادة التسجيل.
×وهناك علاء الدين يوسف فرغم العفو عنه ولكنه لم يحضر ولن يحضر، لأنه غاضب من هذه اللجنة واللجنة السابقة لأنهن لم يتفاوضن معه في إعادة تسجيله ،وهو غاضب من قبل على تقييم أحد زملاءه بمبالغ كبيرة رغم تواضع مستواه مقارنة بفييرا، ويقال أنه حسم أمره وسيتجه لأهلي شندي في الشتاء.
×بكري المدينة والذي سبق أن تشاجر مع عضو اللجنة بسبب رفض المجلس لسفره لمصر بداعي الإصابة ، وتم إيقافه ومن ثم تم العفو عنه ، وقف قوله وذهب لمصر ومكث هناك إلى ما شاء الله له ، وعاد يقدل كالطاؤوس ، وسلم أوراقه الخدعة للجهاز الطبي لكي يغبي عليهم الحيلة رسمها ،حتى فاجأهم بالسفر لأمريكا غير آبه بالنادي ولا إدارته ، وهو المحترف في النادي الكبير.
×ومع هذه الفوضى التي لا يمكن أن تحدث في فريق ناشئ من هولاء،يصفون تراوري وجابسون وكوفي الأجانب بالتمرد،فأي تمرد أهون وأحق يا ترى؟.
×وحتى اللاعبون الموجودين يعانون بشدة من الإهمال الإداري وصابرين فقط علشان عيون هذا الجمهور الوفي،ولكن للصبر حدود بكل تأكيد.
× عمر بخيت ، مازن ، جمال سالم ،مصعب ،وكل عناصر الفريق تعاني الإهمال ولا تجد من يصغي إليها أبدا أبدا.
×ونسأل لجنة تسيير المريخ هل سلمتم جمال سالم استحقاقاته قبل مغادرته لبلاده؟ فإذا كانت الإجابة بلا كما نعلم، نقول لهم فلا تعشموا في عودته حتى نهاية الموسم ، وفقدان هذا اللاعب بالذات سيشكل معاناة كبيرة جدا للأحمر.
×نأمل أن تقترب لجنة التسيير من فريق الكرة و التفاكر معهم في حل مشاكلهم الخاصة والعامة.
×ويمكن للجنة التسيير أن تستعين بقدامى اللاعبين ، في بعض الندوات والجلسات التشاورية ،لأن تواجد قدامى اللاعبين بين هولاء اللاعبين له إيجابيات جمة، حيث يحقق ترابط الأجيال والشعور بعظمة الإرث المنوط بهم حمايته والدفاع عنه بكل قوة وتجرد وصبر جميل.
×وباختصار نقول أن كل لاعبي المريخ في حالة فتور قبيح بسبب قصور مجلس التسيير نحوهم، فهل تتحرك اللجنة وتلملم الأمور.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نستغرب، من خلال مؤتمر رمرم فإن عصام الحاج لم يدفع مليما، ونادر مالك صاحب الاسم الأكبر دفع 30 مليونا، اللهم أنعمت فزد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وفاة رئيس اتحاد جدة في معسكر تركيا



أعلن نادي اتحاد جدة صباح اليوم الخميس وفاة أحمد مسعود رئيس النادي في معسكر فريق كرة القدم الأول بالنادي والمقام حاليا في تركيا وقال النادي في بيان له “بقلوب مؤمنة بقضاء الله وقدره ينعي مجلس إدارة نادي الاتحاد رئيس النادي أحمد مسعود الذي وافته المنية صباح اليوم في تركيا وكان المسعود يترأس بعثة الفريق السعودي الذي يقيم معسكرا هذه الأيام في تركيا استعدادا لاستئناف دوري جميل السعودي للمحترفين وتولى المسعود رئاسة اتحاد جدة بداية هذا الموسم بتكليف من الهيئة العامة للرياضة لمدة سنة لإنقاذ النادي من أزمته المالية والديون المتراكمة عليه ونجح أحمد مسعود في الوفاء بشروط تسجيل اللاعبين الجدد حيث تعاقد مع عدد من المحترفين المحليين والأجانب لدعم الفريق واستطاع تسجيلهم وكان يبذل جهودا جبارة لإنهاء أزمة التونسي احمد العكايشي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
معقولة يا نادر 30 مليون بس!!

فضح رمرم الفرحان صديقه نادر مالك حينما اورد ان نادر دفع فقط 30 مليون و تعهد بإكمال المبلغ لـــــــــــ(170)
طالعت التقرير اكثر من مرة و حاولت ان اجد فيه خطاءا مطبيعيا حتى اصل الى المعلومة السليمة
نادر مالك يدفع 30 مليون فقط اصلو ما ممكن
فنادر رجل اعمال كبير وهو من اكثر اعضاءء المجلس الحالي قدرة ماليا ومن اسرة عريقة معروفة في السودان و الوطن العربي!!
يا جماعة فعلا نادر دفع 30مليون ؟؟
يا اخي دي ما بتعالج لاعب في مصر دعك من تسيير نشاط نادي كبير
نادركل يوم يلتقط الصور التذكارية مع الاعضاء و يعشق الفلاشات بدرجة تجعلك تصدق ان الرجل يمكن ان يدفع مليارين اوثلاثة او عشرة !!
معقولة 30الف جنيه بس يا نادر !!
ما قامبه نادر مالك يؤكد ان الرجل فرحان جدا و انه محب للمناصب !!
حب السلطة الذي يمارسه نادر مالك له ثمن و لكن ان يدفع 30 مليون فقط امر محير
فشل بص الوالي طبيعي جدا لانه يضم مجموعة من الفرحانين والمكنكشين
معظم اعضاء بص الوالي همهم التقاط الصور و الحديث للاعلام
لم يرد اسم متوكل ضمن الداعمين للمريخ
للاسف بعد كل تلك التصريحات يكون الاخ متوكل احد الركاب و ليس المساهمين !!
متوكل احد ركاب بص الوالي وليس من الداعمين بالمليار !!
تشوف متوكل يصرح تقول الراجل دا بيدفع عشرة مليار
بالغته عديل يا متوكل !!
ما يقوم به بعض اعضاء المجلس من كنكشة و عدم دفع اودعم للمريخ مؤسف جدا
المريخ يتعرض الى البهدلة و بص الوالي مكنكش
ريحونا و استقيلوا يرحمكم الله
بالطريقة دي بتودوا المريخ الهاوية!!
نجوم المريخ يرفضون التدريبات بسبب مستحقاتهم و 30 راجل يتفرجون !!
مؤسف جدا ان لا يستطيع 30 رجلا حل مشكلة جابسون او تراوري
متفرقات
رمرم احرج ناس كتااااااااااااااااااااار
رمرم فرحان حقيقة و لكنه كشف حال لجنة و بص الوالي بعد ان وضع النقاط على الحروف وكشف ان بقية اعضاء المجلس كومبارس
عملتها شينة يا رمرم بالغت عديل ..ختيت الجماعة في الطوة !!
ان كان الوالي موافق على مؤتمر رمرم تصبح تلك مصيبة لانه كشف حقيقة الجماعة و وضعهم امام الجماهير !!
رمرم اما مطالب باعتذار لبقية زملائئه او سينال هجوم من الجماعة !!
سويتها شييييييييينة يا رمرم كشفت الوجوه و الاقنعة و المساحيق التجميلية و لكن غير المنطقي ان يكون الوالي قد دفع 9 مليار في اربعة مباريات وان نجوم المريخ يعانون ولم يتسلموا حقوقهم
بسب ورينا اين صرفت اموال الوالي المليارية ونجوم المريخ يعانون (و شيكاتهم تتطاقش)
اخيرا
لا زال جابسون جاري حول الملعب
اللاعب جابسون رفض الكششف الطبي
يبدوان جابسون يخشى من التقارير المضروبة
الهلال انهي اتفاقه مع جابسون و ثلاثة من نجوم المريخ و بص الوالي يتفرج
الكارثة قادمة و غضبة جماهير المريخ ستزلزل الارض تحت اقدامكم
جماهير المريخ لن تتحمل ضربة شيبوب جديدة و ستفجر النادي وتحول لجنة التسيير الى مجموعة دراويش!!
جماهير المريخ لن تحاسب اعضاء لا يملكون المال و لكنها لن ترحم من يتلاعب بالمريخ
اخيرا جدا
ما قادرين تسيروا المريخ مافي مشكلة ..الاستمرار هو المشكلة و الاستقالة لحل للمشكلة !!
في عهد ونسي المففتريي عليه اعاد المريخ كل لاعبيه مطلقي السراح و الآن اربعة لاعبين في طريقهم للهلال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة)
أيهما أسرع.. الدولار أم بولت؟

* خلال دورة الالعاب الأولمبية الاخيرة التي تشرّفت بإستضافتها ريودي جانيرو البرازيلية بهر العداء الجامايكي الشهير يوسين بولت العالم بسرعته الفائقة وقدراته المهولة في تحقيق الأرقام ومن ثم تحطيمها.
* يحقق الرقم ثم يحطمه بنفسه وقد حدث ذلك في ثلاث دورات أولمبية متتالية في الأعوام 2008، 2012، وأخيراً في 2016.
* وقد تبارت الصحافة العالمية في وصفه فسمّته مرة بالخارق، ومرة بسابق الريح وأحياناً بالأسطورة بعد أن تمكن من خطف ذهبيتي سباق 200 متر، ثم كان له الدور الفاعل والحاسم في تفوق المنتخب الجمايكي في سباق التتابع 4×100 متر.
* قطع بولت البالغ من العمر 29 عاماً، مسافة سباق 200 في 19.78 ثانية، ليحرز اللقب الذي حصل عليه من قبل في أولمبياد بكين 2008، ولندن 2012.
* وذهبت الميدالية الفضية للعداء الكندي أندري ديجراس بعدما حل ثانياً مسجلاً زمناً قدره 20.02 ثانية، بينما نال الفرنسي كريستوف البرونزية 20.12 ثانية وقد أنهار فرحاً عندما تفوق على البريطاني آدم جميلي بالسبق الضوئي عند خط النهاية لينتزع البرونزية.
* ولم يكتف بولت (سابق الريح) بذلك ففاز للمرة الثالثة على التوالي بذهبية في سباق 100 متر والتي صُنّفت من أبرز الإنجازات في دورة ريودي جانيرو.
* في هذا السباق أسقط بولت غريمه غاتلين مجدداً، وسجل 9,81 ثوان متفوقاً على الأمريكي 9,89 ثوان، والكندي أندريه دي غراس 9,81 توان.
* أصبح (الاعصار) بولت أول عدّاء في التأريخ يحرز ثلاثة ألقاب أولمبية متتالية في سباق 100 م، كما حقق "الهاتريك" الثالث على التوالي (100 م و200 م والتتابع 4 × 100م) بعد 2008 و2012.
* ويعتبر بولت سيداً لسباقات السرعة 100 م، و200 م وتوج بألقابها الأولمبية والعالمية منذ عام 2008 باستثناء مونديال دايغو 2011.
* وقال بولت عقب الانتصارات الباهرة: "ليس لدي كلمات لوصف شعوري، فالتتويج في الأولمبياد للمرة الثامنة يعد رائعاً".
* ثم أضاف: "يجب أن أثبت للعالم أنني العداء الأبرز، هذا ما جئت هنا من أجله وهذا ما أحققه، هذا هو الأولمبياد الأخير لي، لن يكون بإستطاعتي إثبات أي شيء آخر."
* بولت المدهش أحرز لقب بطل العالم 11 مرة، كما يحمل الزمن القياسي العالمي لسباقات 100 متر و200 متر و4 في 100 متر تتابع.
* وقد نجح الفريق الجامايكي من حصد المركز الأول في سباق 4×100 تتابع بفضل العداء الشهير يوسين بولت الذي ساعدهم في قطع مسافة السباق بزمن قدره 37.27 ثانية، وذهبت الميدالية الفضية للفريق الياباني الذي حل ثانياً مسجلاً زمناً قدره 37.60 ثانية، بينما نال الفريق الأمريكي البرونزية 37.77 ثانية.
* ما نجح فيه بولت عجزت عنه دول بكاملها من بينها السودان الذي شارك في الاولمبياد الاخيرة.
* عندما نجد رجلاً سريعاً نصفه بأنه ( مركّب مكنة كلب).
* أظنه كذلك!.
* سرعته مذهلة يمتلكها الرجل وأرقام كبيرة تتحطم تحت أقدام الخارق بولت.
* سرعته الفائقة جعلتني أعقد مقارنة بينه وتلك السرعة الجنونية التي يمتلكها الدولار في مواجهة الجنيه السوداني.
* ركض مثير على مضمار الاقتصاد بين الجنيه والدولار الفرق – فقط- أن الجمهور هنا قلوبه واجفة بينما الجمهور هناك في ريودي جانيرو حناجره صاخبة والنفوس في غبطة وسرور.
* بولت حطم الأرقام هناك، وهنا تحطمنا من أرقام الدولار!.
* أظن أننا نحتاج لبولت لمجاراة الدولار!.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
المعضلات المالية بالمريخ..

بلا شك بعد إطلاعنا على عدد المساهمين وحجم تبرعاتهم من إجمالي أعضاء اللجنة المكلفة يجب علينا ان نتوقف حقاً حول مايمكن ان تؤول إليه الأوضاع المالية بالنادي الكبير خاصة انه يعتمد فقط على ما يجود به رئيس النادي وعدد قليل من أعضاء اللجنة تفاوتت إسهاماتهم بصورة واضحة تجعلنا نتوقف لبرهة خاصة ان التمويل عملية مستمرة في نادي كالمريخ ولا يمكن أبداً ان يتم إحتواء جميع المطالب المالية بالنهج المتبع وان كان لا مفر منه في الوقت الراهن وأعني بالوقت مرحلة التعين التي إمتدت في عوالم النادي الكبير لتصل لعام كامل أفتقد فيه المريخ لمجلس منتخب يرتكز على إمكانات مالية واضحة ومرتبة فمن قبل تحدثت في هذه المساحة ان التعين مهما أستمر لن يكون البديل الأمثل لتسير شؤون النادي خاصة في الجانب المالي لان التعين له مساؤي كبيرة ياتي على رأسها أزمة المال التي تنتفي قطعاً ان كان المجلس منتخب فهذه النقطة تحديداً تحتاج لتوضيح ففي حال كان مجلس المريخ الحالي أو السابق منتخب سيكون من اليسير ان يتكفل بالصرف على النادي لانه من البديهي فيمن يتصدى لرئاسة وإدارة نادي مثل المريخ عبر الترشح عبر صناديق الإقتراع من البديهي ان يكون له القدرة على إدارة النادي في الشق المتعلق بالمال لانه في إعتقادي يمثل عصب الإدارة ويمثل منصة الإنطلاق التي يجب ان ينطلق من خلالها اي جسم إداري يتصدى للعمل في هذه الأندية الجماهيرية التي تملك من التجارب ومن الشواهد ما يجعل الصورة واضحة امام كل من ينبري لتولي إدارة شأنها لهذا ما أثاره امين مالية المريخ أضاف بعد جديد ومتوارث لمعضلات النادي الكبير في شق التمويل الذي ظل خلال سنوات خلت يتكفل به رئيس النادي الحالي وحتى بعد ان أتى بصورة مبتكرة سبقها الكثير من التبشير بعودته وضرورة ذلك لتجاوز أزمات التمويل المعاشة وقتها إلا ان ما لمسناه يؤكد بصورة قاطعة ان الحديث عن تجاوز هذه المعضلة لا يمكن بكل حال ان يتم بهذا النهج غير العملي والمكلف والمرهق تماماً لاي شخص يتصدى للتكفل والدفع وحتى لا ينبري لنا اي مكابر ويقول ان المجلس الحالي مستعد لمزيد من التضحيات والدفع فنقول له ببساطة ان المؤشرات التي لمسناها من خلال مؤتمر أمين المال تؤكد ان الإستمرار وفق هذا النهج سيكون صعب جداً على المجلس الحالي الذي مازال في شواطئ الصرف ولم يدخل نحو الغريق منه فإذا نظرنا للنواقص تبقى كبيرة فالحديث عن التعاقد مع جهاز فني أجنبي لوحده سيكلف خزانة النادي ما يقارب ال(4) الف جنيه ومن ثم تاتي التسجيلات التي سيكون المريخ محتاج فيها لإضافة خيارات كثيرة اجنبية ومحلية هذا غير المستحقات التي نعلم ان أكثر من لاعب في كشف الفريق الحالي سيطالب بها وأعتقد ان كل هذه المتطلبات في ظل غياب اي إستثمارات سيعتبر تغطيتها صعب ان لم يكن مستحيل فاللجنة الحالية وضح ان بها (21) عضو يمارسون الفرجة واطلاق التصريحات عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بصورة كانت توحي بأنهم من يسيرون كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالنادي لكن نشكر شجاعة رمرم وسيره على نهج سلفه امين المال السابق الأستاذ الرشيد الطاهر الذي قدم خلال فترة التكليف السابقة صورة مشرفة وشفافة لتسير شؤون المال بالمريخ فرمرم لم يتوانى في كشف كثر ملؤ عوالم المريخ بالضجيج عن العضوية المستجلبة والتي تدفع فقط مجرد (10) جنيه حيث أبان لنا رمرم ان من أستنكر ذلك على جماهير المريخ بتشدقه المستمر عن ضرورة إنتهاج نهج جديد وإبتكار أساليب جديدة للتمويل لم يكلف نفسه عناء دفع (5) جنيهات ليساهم مع من تصدو لدفع ضريبة التعين التي إنبرى لتثبيت أركانها والتبشير بها في أكثر من محفل بل ظل يستجدي الوزارة كي لا تقام الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ ومع ذلك اتضح انه فنجري بق ويبرع فقط في إطلاق الأحاديث وتلميع بعض الأفكار البايرة والتي لا تعطيه الحق ليستأثر بمقعد لا يملك اي شي ليقدمه عبره فعصام الحاج إتضح انه لا يملك ما يقدمه لنادي المريخ فهل يعقل ان يظل الرجل دوماً في مربع إطلاق التصريحات والترويج لأفكار لا يسهم بفلس لإنجاحها ودونكم تقرير رمرم المالي الذي كشف عن حقيقة ما يخفيه (القوى الأمين) البارع فقط في الظهور عبر الإعلام وإثارة الجدل عبره بمطالبة الدولة ان تنفيذ له ما يطرحه من رؤى فقيرة لا يملك صاحبها شيئاً ليجعلها تنهض على أقدامها.
وهج اخير
عدم الدفع والإسهام مع أعضاء المجلس الحالي يهدد التجربة الحالية بالإخفاق ولا نستغرب ان تحدث إستقالات من البعض خاصة اذا استمرت حالة التقشف في الدفع التي يبدو انها عدت كثيرون في المجلس الحالي خاصة انه يوجد به متقشف كبير.
ما تابعناه من قرارات وتصريحات من المتقشف جعلتنا نظن ان الرجل يدفع دفع من لا يخشى الفقر لكن إتضح ان الأمر برمته لايعدو ان يكون فصاحة وطولة لسان من رجل عليه ان يكون أميناً مع نفسه وهو الأن يجلس على مقاعد الكبار ويشرع ويفتي كما يحلو له في عوالم المريخ التي تعطينا دروس ساخنة صبيحة كل يوم عن شخص يدعي الحرص على الكيان ويظهر متأثراً في الشاشات البلورية لما يمكن ان يؤول إليه مستقبل المريخ الغامض في حين ان الحقيقة تؤكد انه جزء أصيل من هذا المستقبل الغامض وغير الواضح فهل يوجد شخص يمارس تناقض بهذا الإفتضاح المذري بإ مكانه ان يقدم ما يكون فيه خير لهذا النادي.
رمرم هشم تمثال (رجل المهام) وفضحه لمجتمع المريخ الذي له الله طالما يتنمر عليه بعض الأدعياء بصور وأشكال مختلفة جعلت بعض العاجزين عن دفع تعريفة يمسكون بزمام الأمور ويثيرون جلبة وراء جلبة في أمور المال في حين أنهم لم يكلفوا أنفسهم دفع شي.
المعضلات المالية قضية تهم كل مريخي وعلاجها يحتاج لعمل كبير ولإنهاء مرحلة التعين الحالية ومن ثم بحث السبل للإستفادة من موارد النادي الكثيرة والمهملة الأن من اللجنة المكلفة.
النفاق مصيبة نسأل الله ان يجنبنا شروره وشرور من يمارسه على شعب المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الغاني ابياه: الخرطوم الوطني سيكون خيار الأول في التدريب بالسودان


كشف الغاني كويسيه ابياه المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني أن الكوماندوز خياره الأول في التدريب بالسودان حال تلقى أي عرض من أندية القمة مبيناً أنه سعيد بفترته الحالية مع الكوماندوز بفضل توافر كل الأجواء المحيطة بالفريق من أجل مواصلة عمله التدريبية بصورة طبيعية في تدريب الفريق، وتطرق ابياه بالحديث عن مباراة المريخ الأخيرة التي كسبها فريقه بهدف ونفى أن يكون فريقه قد دخل المباراة وهو واثق من هزيمة المريخ وقال: من الصعب جداً تقييم خصمك وبنسبة كم ستهزمه .. المدرب مطلوب منه تقييم فريقه وعناصر قبل خصمه وتحديد النسبة الخاصة بفريقه لانه يعرف عنه كل شيء ولكن من الصعب أن اقول لكم أنني كنت أضع متأكداً من هزيمة المريخ بنسبة كذا .. ولكنا استحقينا الفوز عن جدارة وهناك عوامل قادتنا للإنتصار على المريخ في مقدمتها أننا كنا افضل من المريخ واستطعنا ان نحقق الانتصار عليه والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 29 :

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) الأمير البحراوي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* أهلي مدني (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  ........

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم 2018 و آسيا  2019 :

* أستراليا (-- : --) العراق الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* اليابان (-- : --) الإمارات الساعة: 13:35 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) الصين الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* أوزبكستان (-- : --) سوريا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* إيران (-- : --) قطر الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* السعودية (-- : --) تايلاند الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

..................................................  ........

â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم - أمريكا الجنوبية  :

* بوليفيا (-- : --) بيرو الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* كولومبيا (-- : --) فنزويلا الساعة: 0:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* الإكوادور (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة: 0:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* الأرجنتين (-- : --) أوروجواي الساعة: 02:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* باراجواي (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة: 03:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

..................................................  ........

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية  - منتخبات :

* البحرين (-- : --) سنغافورة الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: البحرين الرياضية

* هولندا (-- : --) اليونان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* بلجيكا (-- : --) أسبانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* البرتغال (-- : --) جبل طارق الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* إيطاليا (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :


â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 29 :

* مريخ كوستي (1 : 0) النسور

..................................................  ........

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية  - منتخبات :

* إستونيا (1 : 1) مالطة
* ألبانيا (0 : 0) المغرب
* التشيك (3 : 0) أرمينيا
* النرويج (0 : 1) روسيا البيضاء
* الدانمارك (5 : 0) ليشتنشتاين
* لبنان (1 : 1) الأردن
* تركيا (0 : 0) روسيا
* ألمانيا (2 : 0) فنلندا
* إيرلندا (4 : 0) عمان

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* تشيلسي يعلن ضم البرازيلي ديفيد لويز رسميًا
* أستونيا تتعادل مع مالطة وديًا استعدادًا لتصفيات المونديال
* مانشستر سيتي يُعير مدافعه الفرنسي ايلياكيم مانجالا إلى فالنسيا
* استطلاع يضع بنزيمة بجوار جريزمان في هجوم فرنسا
* سمير نصري ينتقل إلى إشبيلية على سبيل الإعارة لمدة موسم واحد
* ريال مدريد يوقع عقد رعاية مع شركة هانكوك للإطارات
* قميص الفرنسي بوجبا لاعب مانشستر يونايتد يحقق أرباحاً خرافية
* ماثيو يعود لمران برشلونة.. والفريق يتدرب بدون إنريكي و16 لاعبًا
* إشبيلية يعير مهاجمه خوان مونيوز إلى ريال سرقسطة
* ستوك يضم الإيفواري ويلفريد بوني مهاجم مانشستر سيتي
* رسميًا.. يوفنتوس يعلن استعادة كوادرادو
* رسميًا.. توتنهام يستعير باو لوبيز حارس إسبانيول
* ليفربول يبيع بالوتيلي إلى نيس الفرنسي مجانًا
* إيفرتون الإنجليزي يتفق مع نادي نيوكاسل الإنجليزي، لضم الدولي الفرنسي، موسى سيسوكو.
* مورينيو وجوارديولا يتصدران قائمة أغلى مدربي العالم
* منتخب التشيك يسحق أرمينيا استعدادًا لتصفيات المونديال
* جماهير فالنسيا تحرق قميص ألكاسير الخائن
* الألماني توني كروس رفض عروضًا خيالية من أندية إنجلترا
* الفيفا يعلن إن رئيسه إنفانتينو سيتقاضى راتبًا سنويًا قدره 1.53 مليون دولار
* تورينو يعير الحارس إتشازو لصفوف باري
* نجوم البرازيل يتوعدون الإكوادور في بداية مهمة الإنقاذ
* سقوط مفاجئ للنرويج قبل مواجهة ألمانيا في تصفيات المونديال
* الاستثمار الصيني يقترب من غزو البوندسليجا
* زينيت سان بطرسبرج يتعنت في بيع فيتسل ليوفنتوس
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يمنح أجويرو مهلة للدفاع عن نفسه
* موستافي: الدوري الإنجليزي علمني الشراسة
* مارسيليا يضم موا نجي.. ونكودو إلى توتنهام
* شباب السعودية يفوز على البحرين ويضمن لقب بطولة الخليج

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقاطع منتديات كووورة سودانية ويلجأ للقضاء!!


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مقاطعة منتديات كووورة سودانية بموقع كووورة  العربي وعدم التعاون معها شكل من الأشكال وذلك لعدم رضاء المجلس عن ما يرد  فيها من كتبات وصفها بالمسيئة لنادي المريخ وطلب المريخ من إدارة المنتدى  عدم. نشر صحيفة النادي بالموقع بعدما وصفه بالإستفزازت التي طالت منسوبيه  بالموقع مؤكدا على عزمه الإتجاه لمقاضاة كوورة سودانية بموجب قانون جرائم  المعلوماتية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ربع نهائي ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ
تأجيل مباراه الاهلي شندي و الخرطوم الوطني. (لأجل غير مسمى )

ديربي سبورت
كتب ميرغني ميسي

ﺃﺟﺮﺕ  ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍلقدم ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ  ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﺘﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻭﺩ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺳﻨﺎﺭ ﺑﺴﻨﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ،

ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ موعد ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ  ﻭﺃلاﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ  ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ.

مع العلم بان ناديا الأهلي شندي والخرطوم  الوطني تقدما باحتحاج لاتحاد الكرة العام بسبب برمجة كاس السودان الاخيرة  والتي وضع الخرطوم الوطني في مواجهه النمور و يجدر ذكره ان ناديي الخرطوم و  الاهلي هددا سويا بالانسحاب من بطولة كاس السودان بسبب ما اسمياه البرمجة  الموجهة من اجل التخلص من احدهما لحساب القمة و و كان الناديين قد ارسلا  خطابا للاتحاد و طلبا اعادة قرعة الكاس الموجهة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيلين تستضيف محسن ومعتصم خالد

ديربي سبورت:
يستضيف برنامج ملفات رياضية بقناة النيلين الرياضية عصر اليوم المدربين  محسن سيد ومعتصم خالد للحديث حول المنتخبات الوطنية وتحضيراتها للمراحل  المقبلة
البرنامج من اعداد الزميل محمد يس وتقديم ايمن عمر…
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يسقط النسور ويحقق فوزه الأول في الدور الثاني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

حقق المريخ كوستي، الفوز الأول له في آخر 10 مباريات، بعدما تغلب على النسور (1ـ0) في المباراة التي جرت بينهما مساء الأربعاء، ضمن المرحلة التاسعة والعشرين من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

سجل هدف المريخ، الذي سجل أول فوز له بالدور الثاني للبطولة، فرفور، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 19 نقطة، وبقي في المرتبة الأخيرة (18)، لكنه بات يبتعد بفارق نقطة عن كل من النيل شندي (16)، والأمير البحراوي (17).

في المقابل، توقف رصيد النسور عند 22 نقطة، في المرتبة الخامسة عشرة، ودخل في الصراع على الهروب من الهبوط لدوري الدرجة الثانية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس السودان ل: تلقيت عرضًا للاحتراف في صربيا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



أكرم الهادي سليم


كشف  أكرم الهادي سليم حارس مرمى منتخب السودان ونادي الأهلي الخرطوم، عن تلقيه  لعرض رسمي من نادٍ صربي يلعب بمستوى الدرجة الأولى، لخوض فترة اختبارات  ومن ثم التمهيد للتعاقد معه.

وأوضح أكرم مساء اليوم الأربعاء، في تصريحات لموقع لموقع   الذي اطلع على خطاب النادي الصربي: "هي دعوة رسمية من نادٍ صربي لي  للاختيار بنية التعاقد معي، ولقد وافقت على العرض فورًا، وسوف أغادر  السودان بعد نهاية آخر مباراة في الدوري الممتاز، وسوف تكون فترة  الاختبارات طويلة، وقد أكد النادي في خطابه الرسمي لي عن تكفله بكل  مصروفاتي خلال فترة الاختبارات".

يذكر أن الحارس أكرم الهادي قدم  حتى الآن موسمًا استثنائيًا مع فريق الأهلي الخرطوم جعله الخيار الأول  بمنتخب السودان، وسينتهي عقده الحالي مع الأهلي الخرطوم بنهاية الموسم  الحالي في أكتوبر/ تشرين القادم.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
بين سندان الكبري و مطرقة الفساد

    أحمد عبد القادر ، هشام محمد أحمد ، محمد عبد الكريم ، هؤلاء السادة من ضمن أعضاء مجلس الهلال الحالى و الذي يقوده الكاردينال.
    هل يستطيع أحد أن يتذكر متى شاهد هؤلاء الأعضاء في مكان رفقة المجلس الحالى و هل يخبرنا أحد الزملاء بالصحف الزرقاء بأنه استنطقهم أو عرف ما هو دورهم في المجلس الحالى و لماذا لا نسمع أصواتهم.
    سنترك لمنسوبى المدعوم أن يتذكروا أسماء أعضاء مجلس الفرد الواحد او من يتحكم به و يسيطر عليه و له الكلمة العليا على الجميع حتى على أصحاب الرأى.
    لن يستطيع أحد أن يسال كردنة عن بقية أعضاء مجلسه أو الأعضاء الذين لا يعلم أحد مصيرهم هل هم ضمن منظومة المجلس أم استقالوا أم لم يقبلوا أن يفرض عليهم أحد رأيه أو يهمشهم.
    ليس هذا هو الأمر الغريب أو المدهش في الأمر و لكن الصمت المريب الذي يمارسه إعلام المدعوم و كأن على رؤوسهم الطير أو لا يحتاجون لأن يعلموا من يسيّر أمر المجلس و من هم أعضاء المجلس الحالى و من صاحب القرار.
    الجماهير الزرقاء تعلم من هي صاحبة القرار في المجلس و تعلم تماماً كيف يُدار مجلس المدعوم الذي لا يعلم أين بقية الأعضاء فيه و أين ذهبوا هل استقالوا أم تم تهميشهم؟
    ورد في إحدى الصحف الزرقاء أن المدير الفنى للأمل عطبرة محمد عبد النبى ماو قد قطع القول بأن الهلال حسم البطولة نهائياً و المعروف أن ماو تبقت لديه مباراة مع المدعوم فهل هي رساله من المدرب المحترم ماو بأنه سيخسر المباراة قبل أن يدخلها.
    لم يوفق المدرب القدير ماو و الذي يجد كل الاحترام من الوسط الرياضى و لسبب بسيط لأنه تبقت له مباراة أمام المدعوم و بمثل هذا التصريح يؤكد أنه سيخسر المباراة قبل انطلاقتها و سهّل مهمة الحكم بقبوله الهزيمة منذ وقت مبكر.
    الجميع يعلم حالة الاتفاق و الود و الوئام و الألفة بين الأمل عطبرة و المدعوم و لكن ليست لدرجة أن يخرج مدرب الأمل و يقطع بأن الهلال حسم البطولة قبل مباراته التى سيلعبها.
    بعد تصريح مدرب الأمل عطبرة الذي أوردته عالم النجوم سننتظر مباراة الأمل عندما يحل ضيفاً على المدعوم و نشاهد كيف سيلعب الأمل هذه المباراة التى أعلن فيها مديره الفنى أن الدوري محسوم.
    لم يُوفق لاعب الخرطوم الوطنى الحالى قلق في حديثه عن المريخ بتلك الطريقة و على بعض اللاعبين الكبار أن يحفظوا الاحترام الذي تبقى لهم و أن لا يسقطوا في الفخ و المقارنات لأنهم يُعتبرون قدوة و رموزاً فبعض الشراك التى تنصب لهم ستفقدهم الكثير من الاحترام الذي يجدونه و سط الجماهير.
    لقلق مكانه خاصة عند جماهير المريخ و ما ورد في حواره مع الزميل عمر الطيب على صفحات صحيفة ود جار الله سينقص كثير من قدره لدى عشاق فنه.
    قبل يومين ورد في عالم النجوم صورة لعمنا عبد الخالق الشايقي و هو يرفع لافته مطالباً برحيل مجلس التسيير و لا أعلم كيف سقط الزميل موسى في هذا الخطأ القبيح فالصورة التى أوردها كانت منذ أيام لجنة التسيير السابقه بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسى و كانت مطالبة من بعض الجماهير برحيل ونسى و لجنته و لكن هناك من استغلها و وضعها و تحدث عن مطالبات برحيل اللجنة الحالية و أتمنى أن يعتذر الزميل موسى عن هذا الخطأ.
    هل يعلم أهل المدعوم أن أحمد عبد القادر و هشام محمد أحمد و محمد عبد الكريم أعضاء في مجلس الهلال؟
    نادي العباسية تقدم باستئناف في قضية لاعب الهلال المعار لحى الوادي نيالا و بما أن الاستئناف لم يُفصل فيه بعد فلا أعتقد ان مجدي شمس الدين أو أسامة عطا المنان سيفصلان في القضية الآن.
    سؤال برئ : ظل أسامة عطا المنان يتعرض لهجوم عنيف من آلة كردنة الإعلامية واتهامات بالفساد و أصبح اسم وكالة تاكس يتردد كثيراً، فهل كبري الوادي نيالا ثمن جديد ليكف إعلام الهلال عن أسامة و اتهامات الفساد؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
ثقة ام عناد

الجهاز الفني يصر على إقامة مباراة المريخ والنيل في موعدها

رفض الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ مقترح تأجيل مباراة المريخ والنيل شندي المقرره السبت 3 سبتمبر في ربع نهائي بطولة كأس السودان بسبب فقدان المريخ للعديد من العناصر لمشاركتها مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام منتخب الجابون الجمعة 2 سبتمبر في الجولة الأخيرة من تصفيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا وأكد الجهاز الفني علي إمكانية خوض المباراة رغم ظروف الغيابات
الكل يعلم ان كاس السودان هو فرصة المريخ الوحيدة لانقاذ موسمه بعد ان اصبح الفوز بالدوري بعيدا بكل المعطيات
هل للجهاز الفني ثقة في بقية اللاعبين وقد فقد المريخ خمس نقاط من جملة 9 في اخر ثلاث مباريات في الدوري رغم وجود الدوليين
اري ان عدم اهتبال فرصة تاجيل المباراة قرار متسرع وعناد ربما يريدون به استعادة ثقة الناس فيهم بعد ان ظهر جليا ان الثنائي كان يعتمد علي حماس الشباب ولياقتهم لا خطط ولا تاكتيك
ماذا يكون الراي في من يجد فرصة لبستعد فيركلها في عناد المغامر الذي يمسك بمسدس في خزانته طلقة واحدة ويضغط الزناد والمسدس في فمه…هذه مغامرة والمريخ لا يستحمل مغامرات هذه الايام
لقد كاد ان يخرج المريخ مبكرا من كاس السودان في مباراة ودنوباوي الشهيرة حتي ان الجميع تهيأ لركلات الترجيح
انهما يلعبان بالنار وهذا ابلغ وصف لقرار برهان ومحسن برفضهما للتاجيل
علي مجلس الادارة ان يرفض هذا العناد ويعمل علي تاجيل المباراة فالنيل ليس عنده ما يخسره ولكن خسارات المريخ ستكون فادحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
لجنة (الثمانية) أعضاء و(العشرين) متفرجاً

ورد بالموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ تقرير مختصر عن الأوضاع المادية بالنادي منذ استلام لجنة التسيير بقيادة جمال الوالي لزمام الشؤون الإدارية خلفاً للجنة السابقة التي كان يقودها المهندس أسامة ونسي.

 â–،  قدم التنوير الصحفي أمين مال نادي المريخ السيّد (عوض رمرم) والذي جاء محبطاً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنىً رغم تفاصيله الضئيلة إلا أنه يستحق أن يجد الكثير من السرد والعديد من التساؤلات حول تلك الأرقام التي وردت بتنوير أمين المال.

 â–،  ورد في التقرير أن حجم ديون نادي المريخ التي تم استلامها من اللجنة السابقة بلغت (22 مليون جنيـــه) هذا غير المديونية غير المسجلة !!

 â–،  رقم مخيف بكل تأكيد يصيب أي عملية بناء كروي أو تفعيل إستثماري بشلل كامل ويأس وإحباط من البداية الصحيحة التي يجب أن تكون خالية من الديون.

 â–،  المشكلة أن هذا الرقم سيكون مرحلاًً من لجنة إلى لجنة ومن مجلس منتخب لآخر وربما تضاعف وتفاقمت أزمته.

 â–،  نسأل أمين المال ماهى المديونيات غير المسجلة (أجور وعقودات اللاعبين) وما هى تفاصيلها؟

 â–،  عدم إستلام المجلس لأية أموال من حقوق الرعاية والبث يعتبر (إدانة) لهم في المقام الأول لأننا لم نر أية ردة فعل من قبل لجنة التسيير حيال الأمر المذكور بل واصلت قناة النيلين الرياضية بث مباريات الفريق الخمس التي استضافها على أرضه منذ استلام لجنة التسيير الجديدة لدفة العمل بالنادي.

 â–،  صمت مجلس المريخ بينما تمكنت مجالس أخرى من استعادة حقوقها وإن كانت (جزئية) كمجلسي الأمل والأهلي العطبراويين اللذين رفضا جميع رجاءات بث مبارياتهما في ظل التجاهل التام من قبل الاتحاد العام.

 â–،  للمرة الثانية على التوالي تتجاهل الحكومة دعم (لجنة تسيير المريخ) رغم الوعود التي ظلت تتلقاها فأموال النفرة الرئاسية البالغة (10 ملايين جنيه) لم تستلم منها سوى (مليونين وستمائة ألف جنيه) عبر لجنة ونسي وحتى دعم والي الخرطوم لم يتم إنفاذه حتى اللحظة فهل هناك خلل تنسيقي بين اللجنة الحالية وتلك الجهات أم أنها تبرعات (للشو) فقط من قبلها.

â–،  الجانب المشرق في تنوير السيّد رمرم هو عدم وجود أية ديون خلال الثمانين يوماً التي تقلّدت فيها اللجنة الحالية مقاليد الأمور الإدارية بالنادي.

â–،  أما الجانب المظلم والحالك السواد والتعيس جداً هو أن لجنة التسيير الحالية تضم (28) عضواً وخلال (80) يوماً بالتمام والكمال لم يتبرّع منها لخزائن النادي سوى (8) أعضاء فقط كان لرئيس النادي (كالعادة) نصيب الأسد منها بأكثر من (4 ملايين جنيه).

 â–،  نعم، جانب مظلم ومحبط للغاية لأن بقية الأعضاء يفترض أن يستشعروا المسؤولية ويسهموا في تقليل كاهل الصرف من شخصيات بعينها خصوصاً بعد أن ظل بعضهم ينتقد قبول لجنة التسيير السابقة بالتكليف وهى غير مقتدرة مالياً !

â–،  أين قدراتكم المالية أنتم الآن؟ يا للخجل (8) أعضاء من أصل (28) عضواً نسبة مخزية للغاية وتجعلنا نتوقع أن تكون جميع وعود الإستثمار والخروج بالأحمر إلى ساحات التمويل الذاتي حديث للاستهلاك ليس إلا.

â–،  عشرون عضواً خلال ثمانين يوماً لم يقدموا ولو قرشاً واحداً للأحمر (معينين عمم ساكت يعني).

 â–،  كتبت قبل ذلك بخصوص عدد من المشاريع الدعمية كتحويل الرصيد ونفرات المجموعات ومجلس الشرف وكتبت بالحرف (مالم تتوافر القناعة اللازمة لدى المشجّع المريخي أو العضو الإداري بضرورة إستمرارية دعم ناديه بعيداً عن النتائج وبعيداً عمن يجلس على كرسي رئاسة النادي فلن يكتب النجاح المتوقع لأي من تلك المشاريع).

 â–،  الآن يساند الوالي (7) أعضاء بينما يقف في الظل (عشرون) عضواً يحملون فقط مسمى (أنا عضو في لجنة التسيير المريخية يا جماعة) !!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك - 
 لا يا والي ..

* الأخ جمال الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية صرح للإعلام أمس أن نائبه عبد الصمد هو الداعم (الثاني) للمريخ ولا يسترد ما يدفعه رغم أن مستندات عوض رمرم أكدت أن نائب رئيس اللجنة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ليس بالداعم الثاني
* نعتقد .. بل نُقسم جازمين وصادقين أن الوالي أرهقته مهاتفات الخرطوم عقب مؤتمر رمرم حتى يرد على ما ورد في المؤتمر فوجد نفسه مضطراً لقول ما قاله من حديث وما كنا نريده أن يصرح بما صرح به حتى وإن تعرض لأطناناً من الضغوط
* الوالي نفسه يعلم جيداً أن عبد نائبه ليس بالداعم الثاني للمريخ ويعلم أن ما يقدمه نائبه عبارة عن ديون وليس تبرعات ويحرص على إستردادها فوراً وفي مرات أخرى يحرص على إستردادها بطرق يعلمها الوالي ونعلمها نحن جيداً
* عبد الصمد مستفيد بدرجة كبيرة من وجوده في مجالس المريخ المختلفة مثله مثل كثيرون ولا يمكن أن ينكر هذه الجزئية ولا غيره
* المهم أن الوالي لم يوفق إطلاقاً وهو يصف نائبه بالداعم الثاني وكان يمكن أن يصفه بالداعم فقط دون توصيف وتحديد للمراكز
* توصيف الوالي لنائبه بأنه الداعم الثاني وأنه لا يسترد ما يدفعه حديث غريب جداً فكلنا يعلم خبايا ما يدفعه عبد الصمد ونعلم أن (دائن) وليس (متبرع) وفرق كبير بين الإثنين
* أمين مال المريخ وبالمستندات أكد أن الوالي هو الداعم الأول ورمرم هو الداعم الثاني وحديث الوالي بأن عبد الصمد هو الداعم الثاني يعني شق صف مجلسه ما دام رمرم أعلن أنه الداعم الثاني
* ولنتجاوز كل شيء وسنعتبر أن عبد الصمد هو الداعم الثاني عزيزي الوالي فهل كل من يدعم يحق له أن يفعل ما يريد بزملائه من تهميش وإقصاء وإختزال كل الأمور الإدارية والمالية في شخصه فقط
* نقولها للوالي بكل وضوح أنا إختزال نائبه لكل الأمور المالية وبعلمه هو عملية غير مستحبة وغير كريمة في حق بقية أعضاء المجلس ومن غير المستحب أن يساعد الوالي بكل تأريحه العريض على تهميش بقية رفقائه في المجلس
* سنعتبر عبد الصمد هو الداعم الثاني ولكن نقول للوالي أن صمته على ما يفعله الرجل بالقطاع الرياضي أمر غريب ويعني الضوء الأخضر لفعل المزيد
* قبل تعيين لجنة التسيير الحالية كتبنا مراراً وتكراراً محذرين الوالي من الإستعانة بعبد الصمد في اللجنة الجديدة لأننا عايشنا الرجل ونعلم أن طريقة إدارته لا ترقى لنادٍ كبير وعظيم مثل المريخ
* كل الزملاء الإعلاميين ظلوا ينتقدون نائب رئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية وبالأرقام بعيداً عن الحديث الإنشائي ولم يتجرأ الرجل على تفنيد سطر واحد مما يُكتب عنه فهل هناك أدلة دامغة وثابتة تبرر إبعاد الرجل أكثر مما تم ؟
* الوالي وكأنه يريد أن يهدم ما يبنيه بنفسه وهو يتفرج على ما يرتكبه نائبه من حماقات في حق المريخ بإبعاده لكثيرين وإصراره على تسير الأمور بمفرده في قطاع الكرة حتى وصلت الأزمات للاعبين بعد أن تخطت الإداريين
* تهميش الرجل لبقية أعضاء المجلس وبعلم الوالي تعتبر غير كريمة من الوالي نفسه لأنها تقلل من قيمة زملائه في اللجنة وتقلل من هيبة المريخ
* الوالي جرب نائبه من قبل وحدث منه مثلما ما يتكرر اليوم ولا ندري حتى اللحظة السر الدفين وراء إصرار رئيس لجنة التسيير على الإستعانة به مرة أخرى
* المريخ يمضي في غير ما نريد في وجود رئيس القطاع الرياضي ونخشى من الإنهيار الكامل وبعدها لن يُجدي رحيل عبد الصمد في إصلاح ما أفسده بسبب تهوره الإداري
* نكرر أن الوالي تعرض لضغوطٍ عنيفة ليصرح بمثلما صرح ولكن هذا لا يعني أن يصرح وبالطريقة التى طالعناها أمس
* الأخ عوض رمرم إداري مستقبل شاب طموح وصاحب فكر ثاقب ونقول أنه يمكن أن يفيد المريخ أكثر من نائب رئيس اللجنة بمليار مرة ونأمل المحافظة عليه لأن يمتلك ما يقدمه والآخرين يمتلكون ما يؤخر المريخ ويجتهدون بسرعة الإفلات في هذه الناحية
* نصيحة لنائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي .. ليتك أدرت معارك بأدب جميل بعيداً عما يحدث ..
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* لا يوجد منطق واحد يبرر سفر اللاعب بكري المدينة إلى أمريكا للمشاركة في مهرجان هناك
* الضمانات التى تم توفيرها من المقيمين في أمريكا بوجود طبيب تأهيل مختص يمكن أن يشرف على مواصلة اللاعب لجلسات التأهيل الطبيعي ممتازة جداً ولكن سفر اللاعب يعني مشاركته باللعب قبل إكتمال مراحل تأهيليه وهذا يعني تجدد إصابته مرة أخرى
* لا توجد ضمانات كافية لعدم مشاركة بكري باللعب ولا يمكن للعقرب أن يطير من الخرطوم حتى أمريكا ولا يشارك في اللعب
* مطلوب منع اللاعب من السفر والإعتذار لأصحاب الدعوة بأمريكا فهو لاعب المريخ ومطلوب منه الإسراع في إكمال علاجه للحاجة الكبيرة له في ظل النقص الواضح في المقدمة الهجومية
* حال تم السماح للاعب بكري المدينة بالسفر تكون الإدارة قد إرتكبت خطأ كبيراً في حق المريخ
* إشادة رئيس لجنة التسيير بنائبه لا تبريء ساحة الأخير مما يردده الكثيرون ونعلمه من عدم دعمه كمتبرع وليس دائن
* إن كان رئيس القطاع الرياضي لا يسترد أمواله فليعلن للملأ حجم ما قدمه ويردف بتنازله عنه مثلما يفعل الواللي وهو يتنازل عن عشرات المليارات
* لم يحدث أن إسترد الواللي مليما واحداً مما ظل يتبرع به للمريخ ولو تبرع حاليا بمئات المليارات فالكل يعلم أن لن يأتي يوم يسترده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا
الجمعة 2 سبتمبر 2016
السودان ضد الجابون
القناة النافلة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
المعلق : سوار الذهب
الساعة 17:00 بتوقيت جرنيش
الساعة 20:00 بتوقيت الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعترض على نقل فاصلة الدفاع الدمازين إلى سنار
 العصمة الكاملين تحذر من التحكيم في فاصلة التأهيلي

استبق عمر أبوحليمة الناطق الرسمي باسم نادي العصمة الكاملين، مباراة فريقه الفاصلة ضد الدفاع الدمازين في الدوري التأهيلي، بتحذيرات واضحة للمسؤولين بضرورة اختيار طاقم تحكيم نزيه لإدارة المباراة التي قال إنها لا تتحمل أن يتعرض أي فريق للظلم، مبدياً اعتراضه الواضح على قرار نقل المباراة من الخرطوم إلى مدينة سنار التي لا تبعد كثيراً عن الدمازين. وقال: بالتأكيد مثل هذه المباريات عادة ما تقام على أرض محايدة، في البداية تم اختيار الخرطوم لإقامتها، ولكن فجأة تحولت المباراة إلى الدمازين، صراحة نرغب في معرفة أسباب هذا القرار، ولكن على العموم مكان المباراة لا يعد هاجساً بالنسبة لنا باعتبار أن جماهيرنا لا تتأخر عن ملاحقة الفريق ومؤازرته في أي مدينة يلعب بها، وبالتأكيد جماهير العصمة سوف تزحف إلى سنار من أجل الدعم والتشجيع. وقال أبوحليمة: إن الدفاع الدمازين يعد من الأندية المحترمة، مشيراً إلى أن فريقه يضع له ألف حساب. وتابع: لو احترم لاعبونا الخصم لا أعتقد أن هناك أي مشكلة سوف تواجه فريقنا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال التبلدي يرفع نسق تحضيراته و كرم الله :لاخوف علي اللاعبين بدنيا  

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

يوالي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي هلال التبلدي تحضيراته الجادة من خلال معسكر ه  بسلاح المهندسين بامدرمان وسط ضوابط مشددة من دائرة الكرة ضمن تحضيرات  الفريق لمباراتيه امام المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني و تحت اشراف ابراهومه  وطاقمه المعاون يتدرب الفريق صباح ومساء بمعدل ساعة ونصف يوميا و ربما يؤدي  الفريق تجربه اعدادية قبل مواجهة المريخ و كان الفريق بالاربعاء قد ادي  مران سباحه بالنادي الوطني و قال المعد البدني د.مصطفي كرم الله ان المعدل  البدني لدي اللاعبين  ممتاز و انه حريص علي اداء تدريبات للمحافظه عليه و  هو يمنح اللاعبين قدرة علي توظيف المجهود طيله زمن المباراة بنفس واحد و  الفريق دخل مرحلة المباريات الحساسة والفاصلة في مصيره لذا علينا برفع  القدرات البدنية لاعلي مستوي و هو ضمن برنامج الاعداد لمباراتنا امام  المريخ بالثلاثاء القادم و اشاد د.كرم الله بصبر اللاعبين وتحملهم  للتدريبات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان يرفض تأجيل مباراة النيل شندي  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
رفض الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ مقترح تأجيل مباراة المريخ والنيل شندي  المقرره السبت  في ربع نهائي بطولة كأس السودان بسبب فقدان المريخ للعديد  من العناصر لمشاركتها مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام منتخب الجابون الجمعة 2  سبتمبر في الجولة الأخيرة من تصفيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا وأكد الجهاز الفني  علي إمكانية خوض المباراة رغم ظروف الغيابات الكبيرة والعديد التي تضرب  صفوف الفريق

*

----------

